# What is the Intel Equivalent of my AMD...?



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a AMD Turion 64X2 running at 1.8GHZ

I know that AMD processors have lower clock speeds but are actually faster than intel porcessors with higher speeds...

So what is my equivalent?

I'm trying to convince my friend who keeps telling me that my processor is crap and he would but intel instead


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

The interactive CPU Charts provide a true performance comparison between AMD and Intel


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Although in most cases AMD's can outperform Intel's of the same clock speeds early reports indicate yours is not one of them.

http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/components/0,1000001694,39277339,00.htm


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

what???


So I will lose this argument....


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I hope this is a laptop. Kinda lame to have a mobile processor in a desktop.


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

yes it is laptop...lol


----------

